

Show HN: YouTube Channel Totals - tehwebguy
http://channeltotals.herokuapp.com

======
tehwebguy
Quick little weekend project. This week some buddies are working on a nice new
layout for it and I'm adding a couple of features:

\- Click to show seconds as minutes, hours, days etc

\- Share button for Twitter, a la "I've uploaded 2.3 days worth of videos to
YouTube!"

\- Best / worst received videos (based views, engagement, etc)

I probably won't build much more than those items into this. This week I'll
float it to a bunch of top youtubers I know and see if it spreads.

If there's interest the idea is to make a separate product that gives a deeper
look at video and engagement data.

I'd love your comments!

